# Any help identifying this early Beretta 92?



## Mr. Grimm (4 mo ago)

So from my limited research, It looks like I have a 1976 Brazilian made 92. Step down slide with a heel release magazine. serial number begins with B. Brazil stamp behind the serial number. Appears to say enter america sac to ca? Stamped on right side. Oh yea. I almost forgot. It an INOX! Im no expert so i could be wrong about this one. Can anybody help id this old Beretta?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go here and ask: Beretta Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Beretta made 92's for the Gov't there (Brazil) for a few years. Don't know all the details- BUT- once the contract ended Beretta sold the factory and the right to make the 92 to Taurus. Yours does "say" Beretta on the slide- so it was made in the Beretta plant in 1976- but around 1980 it turned into Taurus.
You have a pre-Taurus Brazilian made Beretta 92. *AND* in awfully good looking shape.

It may be more valuable that one might think!

Edit: Want to sell it? 

Edit 2: Note the safety is on the frame- not the slide!!!


----------



## Mr. Grimm (4 mo ago)

Thanks for the info. I can't find any other brazilian examples with this finish. And from my understanding the first Inox where produced in 1990.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Those 1980's and early 1990's Taurus PT92AF pistols were really nice. I owned three of them and wish I still had two of those three. Now only beautiful but just darned nice guns.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Got to be a Brazilian contract model of some sort. That safety leaver is on the frame, and the slide is marked Beretta...strange.

I bet that if you had a feather in your butt, and I had that Beretta, we would both be tickled! 

Nice pistol OP!


----------



## fleaflop (3 mo ago)

Your extractor looks unusual to me,... almost like a wave to it between the casing edge and the pivot point.. is this normal for this pistol?


----------



## fleaflop (3 mo ago)

SouthernBoy said:


> Those 1980's and early 1990's Taurus PT92AF pistols were really nice. I owned three of them and wish I still had two of those three. Now only beautiful but just darned nice guns.


Hey,.. I have a Taurus 92, and it is smooth, smooth.....love shooting it!..


----------



## fleaflop (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Go here and ask: Beretta Forum - Powered by vBulletin


The Beretta forum is not replying to my request for help.... I'm registered but can't seem to get anyone to answer a simple question.... Not sure why. Multiple tries....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

fleaflop said:


> The Beretta forum is not replying to my request for help.... I'm registered but can't seem to get anyone to answer a simple question.... Not sure why. Multiple tries....


I don't remember, as it has been a while. So, you started a thread there and no one answered?

Can you give me the link to your thread? I'll bounce it and ask if anyone knows - maybe draw some attention for you.


----------



## fleaflop (3 mo ago)

Hi, and thanks,... what Im talking about is the Beretta forum, not the Handgun forum. I am unable to post but have gotten in a few emails to the mods asking for help..."seems to", would not know cause no reply to my requests..... the whole process just seems stuck. I have a couple of pre-1988 Beretta 92s's made in Italy and cant seem to find out when manufactured... Seems simple enough, right!?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

fleaflop said:


> Hi, and thanks,... what Im talking about is the Beretta forum, not the Handgun forum. I am unable to post but have gotten in a few emails to the mods asking for help... the whole process just seems stuck. I have a couple of pre-1988 Beretta 92s's made in Italy and cant seem to find out when manufactured... Seems simple enough, right!?


Yes, I knew you meant the other forum.

I sent you a PM


----------



## fleaflop (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck,... If you are registered on the Beretta forum,.. Maybe you could ask what happened... I have NO access and therefore can't seem to get any attention.... Thanks for yourhelp.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

fleaflop said:


> Shipwreck,... If you are registered on the Beretta forum,.. Maybe you could ask what happened... I have NO access and therefore can't seem to get any attention.... Thanks for yourhelp.


Reply to my PM and we can discuss this off the thread.


----------

